# Need electrical help



## Brandtlm (10 mo ago)

I have built the attached layout. I would like to add two switches.I would like to know where to add power and gaps. Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Brandtlm said:


> I have built the attached layout. I would like to add two switches.I would like to know where to add power and gaps. Thanks


Welcome, you forgot to add the attachment.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

And tell us what scale!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Presumably, you mean "turnouts" which is the typical name used in the hobby to avoid confusion with electrical switches.

Unless you're creating a reversing loop (basically, a diagonal through the middle of an oval, or any configuration that does the same thing), you don't need to gap anything.

But we really do need that picture....


----------

